# Natures Garden?



## Obsidian (Jan 12, 2014)

How is natures garden to buy from? How is the quality of their FO's and EO's? I'm placing a fairly large order next week.


----------



## osso (Jan 12, 2014)

All the FOs I have ordered from them were good quality, haven't tried their EOs. No problems with my orders there.


----------



## new12soap (Jan 12, 2014)

Excellent. My orders have always shipped fast and I am very happy with the quality. They are one of my favorites.


----------



## paillo (Jan 12, 2014)

I LOVE Nature's Garden. Have been disappointed with one or two FOs that were weak (recently White Tea & Ginger Type) that is nowhere near Peak's version, but overall I've been totally satisfied. Great prices, fast shipping, excellent customer service, superior range of FOs. I advise you to read the reviews, they're really helpful, I should have done so on the WTG I ordered impulsively. One of my top favorite half dozen suppliers. Never tried their EOs, not sure why, except that the selection was limited - but I should try, based on my great experience with their FOs.

Matter of fact, was just going to post that I've just tried a new favorite FO from them, Sweet Orange Chili Pepper. Omigod, it's wonderful. Only made it in a non-colored version for felted soaps, but it soaped perfectly, no acceleration, no discoloring, fabulous scent. Anyone used this?


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks so much. Can't wait to try some new scents. This is what I'm getting, anyone experienced with them? or have other scents to recommend?

orange 5 fold EO
cranberry spice fo
cucumber wasabi cilantro fo
ginger lime fo
OMH fo
black licorice fo
black tie fo
burgundy rose fo
egyptian musk fo

palm oil
vanilla stabilizer

found a few more fo's I must have
huckleberry harvest
peppermint patty
moonlite path


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 12, 2014)

I absolutely love NG! They have so many resources on their site and prices are unbelievable for the quality. Unfortunately I have not tried any of the FO's you are getting but I am sure that they will be as good as ones I have got. The reviews are really helpful as well as their soaping results page: http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mas_assets/pdf/fragrtest.pdf


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2014)

For the most part Natures Garden is okay for the price of their FO's. I have seen a bit of a change over the years in quality, but that could just be me. Their Cool Water is great, and the Mango Sorbet is to die for in Lotions. Mango Sorbet is a bit hard to soap with and does not hold real well in cp. They used to have an Avocado FO that was fantastic in avocado soap. Fortunetly I noticed they were selling it out cheap and bought all they had. Customer service is good with NG also.


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Jan 12, 2014)

Haven't tryed them but look at there stuff one reason and I understand is I can't pick up my order from them and I need to have it shipped down the road to my house 

Now a friend of mine got there FOs and she loves them and also fast shipping she said to FL


----------



## jcatblum (Jan 12, 2014)

I have tried a dz + of their FO plus lots of other misc things.  Only thing I don't like is their flavorings, each one has been weak for me. All other items have been good, no complaints at all!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jan 12, 2014)

Two thumbs (and two big toes) up from me!    I am able to travel to their store (about a 40 minute drive). The building seems out of place in a very rural area (cows grazing across the highway during the summer) which makes the relaxing drive even more enjoyable. The colorful showroom is extremely clean, displays of various soap products made by happy customers, nice open area to sniff the fragrance samples and the people are very courteous and helpful. They certainly take pride in their business and products. I rarely have any trouble with their FO's. Feel confidant to place an order with them.


----------



## dneruck (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently soaped with OMH and I've seen some older posts on here that say that it smells like playdoh. When my 11yr old neighbour smelled it she said it smelt like playdoh too. Personally I like the smell.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 12, 2014)

Great CS, prices, and fast shipping.  Unfortunately, I didn't like their FOs that much.  I prefer Peak Candle and AHRE at this price point.

However, I am moving away from most FOs and focusing more on EOs, so I'm probably not the best source of advice.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2014)

Sweetlily321 said:


> Haven't tryed them but look at there stuff one reason and I understand is I can't pick up my order from them and I need to have it shipped down the road to my house
> 
> Now a friend of mine got there FOs and she loves them and also fast shipping she said to FL


 
Their website has an option for pickup on Mon-Friday 9am to 4:30pm


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 12, 2014)

dneruck said:


> I recently soaped with OMH and I've seen some older posts on here that say that it smells like playdoh. When my 11yr old neighbour smelled it she said it smelt like playdoh too. Personally I like the smell.



Thank you for the info. Some almond scent smells like playdoh to me so I think I'll skip the OMH this time. I really like the version I got from  BB, its a perfect light scent.

What didn't you like judy? the smells in general or how they performed? I've only used FO's from thecandlesource, BB and WSP, except for the few I got local and I'm not sure where they originated from.

I have a hard time with EO's. Many give me headaches (lemongrass, anise) and some burn my skin (orange)


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Jan 13, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Their website has an option for pickup on Mon-Friday 9am to 4:30pm




Edit: I just re read this and yah after working a 14hr day then being up at 3 am I shouldn't read with out coffee 
With that said I mixed up NG w/ FNWL  
Sorry everyone


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 13, 2014)

Another Nature's Garden fan here.  I love many of their fragrances.  Huckleberry Harvest, The Perfect Man, Cracklin Birch, Bite Me, Hummingbird, Kumquat, Sweet Orange Chili Pepper and Eucalyptus Mint are all excellent sellers for me.  They also have great CS and fast shipping which I love.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm going to get bite me, it sounds like a nice fruity scent. I've been thinking about hummingbird, maybe I'll try a sample size.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 13, 2014)

I love NG! Fast shipping. I like most if their FOs that I have purchased and I like to read the comments good and bad about what others think of scents. 
FYI ginger lime turns brown in CP.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm getting vanilla stabilizer, hope it works for the ginger lime as that goes in a white/green salt bar.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 15, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Great CS, prices, and fast shipping. Unfortunately, I didn't like their FOs that much. I prefer Peak Candle and AHRE at this price point.
> 
> However, I am moving away from most FOs and focusing more on EOs, so I'm probably not the best source of advice.


 
I have to agree with Judy on this one, although they have a few that I like as I mentioned in an earlier post. Also NDA has some great fragrances, but as we know min order is going up to $100. I do like many of AHRE's fo's but like every supplier some are good some not


----------



## tinytreats (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm from Canada, but I really love NG. I have found out from their customer service that they are able to ship to me using a flat rate box. So I fork out the money and spend $200ish on FOs and manage to get the cheaper than in Canada. This includes shipping and duties! 

I have bought AT LEAST 25 FOs, and they're all really wonderful. As mentioned above, it is best to read the reviews on their FOs because they really are helpful. I have tried the Cranberry Spice, and it's a sellout every time I go to a show!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 16, 2014)

Tinytreats, thanks for that info! I have a wish list to order from them when we go to U.S., but now I may order earlier. I like their scents, as well.


----------

